# Skipooter - A Clear and Present Danger



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter
A Clear and Present Danger

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:.....Jack Ryan ain't got nothing on skipooter....

Edit to Add: Is that a snicker's bar I see hidden under Scooter's Wing......:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing:
TOO funny!! I LOVE that. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Everybirdie knows a wee bite of chocolate can make you feel invincible a good tip for all secret agents to follow:spy: 
Although for the life of me I can't see the wrapper Randy???
Are you sure you don't need glasses, perhaps we can get Deb to add one in for you eh:question::dunno::laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipper: Scooter! I thought I told you shoplifting was illegal!:nono:
Scooter: It is illegal. 
Skipper: Then why do you have a candy bar over there? 
Scooter: What candy bar? 
Skipper: I may be older, but not _that_ old. I can see, you know. 
Scooter: I don't know what you're talking about!
Skipper: You sure, mate? 
Scooter: Sorry. I didn't want to tell you because you'll be cross. 
Skipper: Tell me what? 
Scooter: That this guy gave me this candy bar because he said I was the handsomest birdie ever!
Skipper: Did he now. 
Scooter: Yep! Finally. 
Skipper: *sigh* He must have not seen me...
Scooter: And this is why I don't tell you things. But shoplifting is very illegal. 
Skipper: Glad we're clear on the laws. 
Scooter: Well, I've gotta _scoot_! Do you see that bomb back there!
Skipper: Last one back has toasted tail feathers! :budge:

:clap:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wait, I just put on my reading glasses to check --
:wow: I think Randy's right, Cathy!!
Better take another look... 

:laughing:

Star --
Your commentary is priceless ! 
I :thumbsup: LOVE it. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing:....that is a snicker's bar....:laughing1:

Almost choked on watermelon seeing that....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonah said:


> :laughing:....that is a snicker's bar....:laughing1:
> 
> Almost choked on watermelon seeing that....


Randy, apologies to you my friend from I........
It was I who needed to place my glasses on , I could of swore there was no Snickers Bar


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Randy, apologies to you my friend from I........
> It was I who needed to place my glasses on , I could of swore there was no Snickers Bar


Apologies accepted...seed planter...er, um...I mean Cathy...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper says to Scooter I know you have a Snickers bar but it could also be a Mars Bar.

Scooter says Oh but how do you know I may have a Snickers Bar or a Mars bar but on the other hand it could also be a Milky Way Bar as you know I have a sweet taste...

Skipper says to Scooter are you going to share one of those bars with me I know you have them all hidden somewhere..

Scooter says yes indeed I do have a secret hiding place where no one knows not even our mum knows and she cleans out our secret places but on the other hand maybe she has been eating our Chocolates cause there are empty wrappers on the floor....

Scooter says to Skipper I am going to share my Cadbury Chocolate with you but don't tell Mum and my store down the road is being bomb blasted so our chocolate Peanuts are being roasted Sigh......

Skipper says seeing Scooters chocolate factory has been bombed I have another Chocolate Factory hidden where I can get lots of Chocolates from...

Yum lets go before we get caught out!!!!

Wonderful theme of Skipper and Scooter Deb....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, the boys better take off, they appear to be on the wrong side of town! 
I'm also quite familiar with the Snickers chocolate bar and could easily identify the wrapper.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the only clear and present danger Scoot is worried about is having his Snickers bar stolen by Skipper! He certainly has it well tucked away under his wing there. 

Awesome and funny adventure as always Deb


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



:laughing:....that is a snicker's bar....:laughing1:

Almost choked on watermelon seeing that....

Click to expand...

Oops! Glad you are OK. 



Pretty boy said:



Randy, apologies to you my friend from I........
It was I who needed to place my glasses on , I could of swore there was no Snickers Bar 

Click to expand...

 



Jonah said:



Apologies accepted...seed planter...er, um...I mean Cathy...

Click to expand...

 :laugh:



LynandIndigo said:



Wonderful theme of Skipper and Scooter Deb....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! :hug:



aluz said:



Oh my, the boys better take off, they appear to be on the wrong side of town! 
I'm also quite familiar with the Snickers chocolate bar and could easily identify the wrapper. 

Click to expand...

Even secret agents aren't quite themselves when they are hungry. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



I think the only clear and present danger Scoot is worried about is having his Snickers bar stolen by Skipper! He certainly has it well tucked away under his wing there.

Awesome and funny adventure as always Deb 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Madonna! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_Based on another Tom Clancy's New York Times Bestselling Jack Ryan Novel, Paramount Pictures proudly presents..._

"Darn it, Scooter! You're supposed to be a top echelon CIA agent and act like an agency professional, not snag candy from kids off the street...especially from the son of a Cartel boss at his birthday party!" - Special Agent in Charge Skipper Ryan

"Sorry, Skip. I didn't think it was such a big deal since they where free hand-outs. Besides, I don't trust the drinking water or the vending machines in our hotel." - Deputy Agent Scooter Van Alden

"EXACTOMONDO, you're not suppose trust anything or anyone in a country that export tons of 'candy' that makes people go Coo Coo in the brain! Now our cover is also 'blown' thanks to you!"

_Oh my, how will our heroic duo Skipooter get out of this explosive predicament? Find out soon at a theater near you! _


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laugh: Great commentary, Nick! :thumbsup:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very funny,Deb! But please make sure they don't eat too much Snickers!


----------



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

Grand Theft Budgie, coming to all video game consoles soon!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Yay! Another action movie I haven't seen, nor do I have to now! 
I believe Peachy's productions are Vastly superior to the "originals", and there's no question his leading budgie-men are Way more charismatic than the well known, same old superstars everybody's familiar with, (Especially if the boys have a chocolate bar with them!...)*


----------

